# could not mount specified root

## pamsb2

Bonjour, j'ai récemment ajouté XP sur une machine sur laquelle il y avait déja ubuntu et gentoo. J'essaie à présent de relancer Gentoo via le grub de ubuntu et après les commandes ci-dessous il me donne le message d'erreur en titre.

set root=(hd1,1)

linux /boot/kernel-genkernel root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel

boot

fdisk -l

Disque /dev/sda: 82.3 Go, 82348277760 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 10011 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00056bee

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sda1               1           9       65536   83  Linux

La partition 1 ne se termine pas sur une frontière de cylindre.

/dev/sda2               9         139     1048576   82  Linux swap / Solaris

La partition 2 ne se termine pas sur une frontière de cylindre.

/dev/sda3   *         139        4503    35051520   83  Linux

/dev/sda4            4503       10012    44251136    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disque /dev/sdb: 82.3 Go, 82348277760 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 10011 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00020ab9

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sdb1   *           1         130     1043248+   6  FAT16

La partition 1 ne se termine pas sur une frontière de cylindre.

/dev/sdb2             131        9821    77833216   83  Linux

La partition 2 ne se termine pas sur une frontière de cylindre.

/dev/sdb3            9821       10012     1533953    5  Etendue

La partition 3 ne se termine pas sur une frontière de cylindre.

/dev/sdb5            9821       10012     1533952   82  Linux swap / Solaris

D'avance merci pour votre aide.

----------

## chris972

erreur possible : dans grub, les numérotations commencent à 0 et non à 1.

----------

## guilc

Effectivement. Ton /boot, c'est /dev/sda1 ? alors (hd1,1) ne convient pas, c'est (hd0,1) (format grub2, parce que grub1 ça numerote aussi la partition à partir de 0...)

Je doute effectivement que ton /boot soit /dev/sdb1 vu que c'est du FAT16 déclaré dans la table de partition !

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

